# اللهجة العراقية: يم



## Abu Fahm

هلا،

 اريد إستشاركم عن إستخدام كلمة يم في اللهجة العراقية. هل من الضرورة إستخدامها في مثل هذا النطاق: "الباص راح يجي من يم البصرة بعد نص ساعة"
هل من الممكن قول:"الباص راح يجي من البصرة بعد نص ساعة"
بدون يم؟ إن كان هذا صحيحا ايضا فلمذا إستخدام يم إطلاقا؟

شكرا


----------



## The majesty

abu fahm said:


> هلا،
> 
> اريد إستشاركم عن إستخدام كلمة يم في اللهجة العراقية. هل من الضرورة إستخدامها في مثل هذا النطاق: "الباص راح يجي من يم البصرة بعد نص ساعة"
> هل من الممكن قول:"الباص راح يجي من البصرة بعد نص ساعة"
> بدون يم؟ إن كان هذا صحيحا ايضا فلمذا إستخدام يم إطلاقا؟
> 
> شكرا


 
إذا اردت الإستشارة فالكلام واضح وصريح .... معضم القبائل العربيه وليست العراق فقد من يستخدم هذه الكلمة وهي معروفه . لكن من الافضل قول ( الباص سوف يأتي من البصر بعد نصف ساعه )


----------



## WadiH

باختصار "يمّ" تعني "جهة."

"راح يجي من يم البصرة" = "راح يجي من جهة البصرة."

أحياناً يقول الشخص "جيت من يم البصرة" وهو يقصد "جيت من البصرة نفسها،" لكن هذي مجرد personal preference وإلا فالمعنى الحرفي لكلمة "يم" هو "جهة."


----------

